# Espace stockage Mail énorme, pourquoi?



## lorena (29 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous
Je ne comprend pas pourquoi même en ayant supprimé tous les mails dans mes boites, ainsi que supprimé tout ce qu'il y avait dans la corbeille, lorsque je vais voir l'utilisation de l'espace de stockage utilisé par mail, il m'affiche près de 60 Mo. C'est beaucoup non?
Avant d'avoir restauré mon ipad il y a 2 jours, ce même espace de stockage mail m'affichait 4,5 GO... Bon c'est un peu mieux maintenant, mais c'est beaucoup je trouve pour n'avoir que les paramètres d'utilisation..
Autre chose, quand je fais la synchro itune, la barre de status en bas m'affiche les taux de remplissage, données et documents, etc.. Mais il y a aussi un intitulé "autres" c'est quoi cet "autres"? qui prend 2,5 GO?
En fait je cherche à récupérer un max de place pour rentre de nouvelles appli, mais il me semble que mail est vraiment gourmand en espace
Qqn a-t'il une idée?

Ps je précise que mes données vont pratiquement toutes sur le cloud lorsque je synchronis



Matériel : imac osX et ipad2 avec dernière mise à jour ios8.1


----------



## Luc04 (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour, 
Mon mail prenait 3,2 ghz alors que je n'avais aucun mail sur l'ipad. 
J'ai supprimé le compte que j'utilise le plus et l'ai réinstallé.
Mail utilise maintenant 270 Mo.
Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais... Espace gagné !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------

Je voulais dire 3,2 Go...


----------



## lorena (4 Novembre 2014)

Ok merci luc.
J'y avais pensé a supprimer compte et reinstaller. J'ai choisi restauration! Ça m'a fait un max de place evidemment. Cependant, tes 270 MO me semblent aussi enormes, moi qui me plains deja des 60 MO apres restauration..


----------



## bahsln (3 Août 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai le même pb sur mon iPad, mais après suppression de l'ensemble de mes comptes, Mail affiche toujours plus de 2,7 Go au compteur !!!!! :-( Je ne sais plus comment le faire maigrir. Des idées ?


----------



## Larme (5 Août 2015)

bahsln a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai le même pb sur mon iPad, mais après suppression de l'ensemble de mes comptes, Mail affiche toujours plus de 2,7 Go au compteur !!!!! :-( Je ne sais plus comment le faire maigrir. Des idées ?


Si tu as bien supprimé tous tes comptes, attends un peu, et essaye de redémarrer ton iPad.
Je me souviens que sur certaines versions (je n'ai pas fait cette manip' récemment), cela mettait un peu de temps de supprimer tous les petits "fichiers"...


----------



## bahsln (5 Août 2015)

Merci Larme, c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais rien.
J'ai demandé de l'aide à l'assistance Apple. Réponse à côté de la plaque puisqu'ils m'ont indiqué la procédure pour supprimer un mail !!!! Besoin de rien à part payer...

Du coup, je me suis résolu à faire une réinitialisation complète de l'iPad et reboote sur ma dernière synchro... moralité, Mail a considérablement maigri : 5,3 *Mo* ! Et je me rends compte qu'il me manque près de 2 Go de stockage (15 - 7,6 utilisés - 5,3 disponibles)... C'est le système qui prend autant ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (21 Août 2015)

Oui, le système et le formatage, système de fichier... Tout à fait normal...


----------



## Muzo26 (18 Septembre 2015)

Même problème depuis le passage à iOS 8.1.4 sur IPad 3 ,je dois avoir au moins 650 mo de soit-disant pièces jointes dans mes mail: application dans réglages qui n'apparaissait même pas sous iOS 6.


----------

